# I already went to an avian vet but i would like some opinions about my budgie



## pudge (Mar 7, 2016)

His tummy is gurgling every minute like he has gas.

He makes vomiting and regurgitation motions and only once spit up some millet while eatIng and shaking his head. He does this a few times a day.

He is 3 months old.

He is 30 grams and is small in stature.

His poops are fine.

He eats zupreem fruit pellets and millet which he was weaned onto. Hasn't touched his fresh food yet.

Vet did 3 fresh poops gram stains. One she said had a little Avian Gastric Yeast in it. The other 2 did not. My bird is acting fine in general. I am going back next week to test more poops.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

oh dear I'm sorry.I hope your budgie will be alright and the test come back alright.sending healing and comforting prayers for your budgie.blessings and keep us posted.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that your budgie has been diagnosed with AGY. There are some people here that have had first hand experience with this also, and I'm sure will be along to give some tips and advice . Best wishes with your little one.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor baby, it does sound like he has some tummy discomfort!

If there is any AGY increase in his poops, he very well may need to be treated. 

I'm glad his appetite and behaviour is still normal, that is a positive sign. 

The repeated vomiting motions and upset digestive system points to a high chance of a bacterial infection, which also could be related, if not causing, the presence of AGY. 

Has the vet done any crop swabs? I would ask to do a crop analysis to see if there is more bacteria there. 

While you wait for the next appointment, you should give him some ginger tea as this is antibacterial and also helps with nausea. To make some, you can get fresh ginger, wash it, peel it, etc, then boil it in some water to make tea. Cool it to room temperature and soak some veggies or millet in it, put a few drops in his water, or better yet, offer him some in a bowl for a bit (you can even float some millet or seeds in it) to see if he'll drink it. :thumbsup:

Other than that, I hope he feels better soon! :fingerx:


----------



## pudge (Mar 7, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Poor baby, it does sound like he has some tummy discomfort!
> 
> If there is any AGY increase in his poops, he very well may need to be treated.
> 
> ...


Thanks l will try that ginger. The vet told me if it was a crop infection he would be vomiting or regurgitating more but i will have her crop test anyways as I read the sticky and what he does it retching. I can go there any time I feel if he is getting worse.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sorry your budgie isn't feeling well. I hope the ginger tea helps.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Check with your vet before offering anything out of the ordinary just in case they might interfere with the next set of faecal samples.

Ask your vet if you can give organic apple cider vinegar in the water as this is known to help clear out infections.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please read the information in the threads linked below.
You can then discuss possible treatment options directly with your avian vet on your next visit.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/314538-megabacteria-budgerigars.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...orhabdus-budgerigars-avian-gastric-yeast.html*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

AGY can be very hard to eradicate and some budgies are known as carriers, I have one budgie who is a carrier bird , the little green boy in my signature.

Having a budgie who suffers regular bouts of AGY does involve some amount of care but it is worth it as it helps greatly.
I use Probiotics regularly, Poly Aid Plus made by Veta is the one I use but there are many to choose from.
Sprinkle every second day onto dry food, seed or pellets.
It is advisable in my opinion to try to keep these budgies a little over weight if at all possible this will enable them to have a head start so to say if an attack happens.
Apple Cider Vinegar is also a natural probiotic added to the drinking water regularly . But it must have Mother in it to be of benefit.
A clean and dry cage is vital ,as is clean toys and perches. These birds can become reinfected by touching droppings with the bacteria present.
Ensure the cage is away from any area that is damp or cold. A constant temperature and low humidity are what is needed.
Regular weighing of birds and recording also.
Budgies that have this will be ravenous and always eating, they can be irritated ,kicking or constantly turning to the belly area and picking at the vent. They will often have a bald and wet vent area also. The poop is not normal looking, it can be shiny, runny and green in colour. I have also noticed on occasion a yeast smell generally on the budgie. they will be fluffed and sleepy when in a bad way with it. if vomiting immediate treatment and vet visit is needed.
Knowing your birds body language and personality are very important, the first signs of discomfort need to be acted upon, I always take my boy to the avian vet, some times they will need to be crop fed to regain the feeding urge, always keep any sick budgie in a warm draft free cage. I would definitely ask for a crop wash to be done as well as the faecal sample. Hope your budgie pulls through. I would also be feeding egg and biscuit, seed, as your budgie is quite light at present .ied lovie:


----------

